# HTPC/Gaming dual use computer?



## vijay29 (Oct 4, 2020)

So I’ve been trying to figure out a way to set up my Valve Index in my living room, along with something that can stream 4K content and maybe some high-res audio. I’d like to do something like stream games to a cheap htpc that I can hook up the Index headset to, as well as be able play multiplayer games.

I’m hesitant to build another powerful pc since my main rig has plenty of horsepower and that’s what I do most of my gaming on. It’s got a 9900k, RTX2080 super, and 16g ram.

I could run cables for maybe the headset and movies, but then I wouldn’t be able to connect the Xbox controllers for multiplayer.

Any ideas? 


https://jiofilocalhtml.co.in/
https://19216881.link
https://router-network.uno


----------



## gewiz44 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am probably out of my element here but the RTX2080 is more than enough to run 4K and I believe it has more than one video out. You could also use a hdmi splitter to run a hdmi cable to your AVR receiver for that auxillary input?


----------

